

Show HN: A Chrome extension to add syntax highlighting to GitHub's split diff UI - danvk
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-syntax/klamohcglknfmhpjifcpckncknpbhkol

======
danvk
After you've installed the extension, split diffs on public repos should
highlight automatically. Here's an example
[https://github.com/danvk/dygraphs/pull/296/files](https://github.com/danvk/dygraphs/pull/296/files)
(the comments are red, keywords are blue, quotes are green, etc.)

Source code here: [https://github.com/danvk/github-
syntax](https://github.com/danvk/github-syntax)

